# Need trailer for 12ft Gregor H-23



## 8_and_out (Jun 28, 2017)

Recently purchased an old Gregor aluminum H23 12 footer. It came with a very beat up Harbor Frt 14 foot trailer with 8" wheels. Boat weighs 175 lbs and I just added a new Mercury 9.9hp four stroke today. I'd like to buy a new trailer and I have no idea what to look for. I tow 80 miles round trip twice a week in the desert Nevada heat. What new trailer would you recommend? 
Thanks. 
8_and_out


----------



## Johnny (Jun 29, 2017)

*Welcome Aboard 8 !*

personally, I would opt for the 14" trailer wheels on whatever trailer you find;
if you find a junker trailer with a good frame, putting on new 5 lug hubs and wheels
would give you the peace of mind that it won't burn up between points A and B.
Bearing Buddys with high temp bearing grease would also be recommended.
Just keep in your mind that the trailer itself does not fail - - - it is the tires,
wheels, bearings and old rusty springs that fail. always carry the appropriate spare.




.


----------

